# November Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey and her *'Brothers from other Mothers'*, Myloschz and Pudsie, always celebrated their birthdays together!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

Here's amber when she was younger with my daughter's doodle discussing the topics of the day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute theme and great entries so far.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

This is Rusty and his sister Kerrie Ann! They were amazing together, and we just had to put Kerrie Ann down on Wednesday...so this month's theme is a bit more touching than others


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Here's Abby getting to know our rescue piggie, Aunt Edna.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My first dog Molly and her bunny Bailey.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Otis-Agnes said:


> Here's Abby getting to know our rescue piggie, Aunt Edna.
> View attachment 878127


Aunt Edna, great name!.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Rundle makes friends everywhere she goes!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Allie is sharing her doggie bed with her sister, Lita.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all these cute photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend's over so I hope we'll get some more adorable photos of "*Sisters or Brothers from another Mother"*.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Miss Sophie (golden) and Sir Moose (Great Pyrenees) waiting for me to give them a treat


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Our Maddie, Spirit, and Foxy


----------



## Mde13004 (Feb 20, 2019)

Here is Leo and his friends on a hike last week! Maxi is the golden doodle and Chloe the Labrador retriever


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

We're seeing some very cute "*Sisters or Brothers from another Mother"* photo entries.

Goldens have hearts of gold  and lots of love to give.
Pictures can be of any friend of our Goldens………..birds, cats, rabbits, gerbils, mice, etc. 

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, November 18th.


----------



## Redfisher1974 (Nov 9, 2020)

Gordy and princess pickles


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goldens and their *Sisters or Brothers from another Mother* are just adorable!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Redfisher1974 said:


> Gordy and princess pickles
> View attachment 878296


I love that Gordy's sister is a Princess!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are 7 days left to enter the November Photo Contest with a pic of your golden with "*Sisters or Brothers from another Mother"*.

Goldens have hearts of gold  and lots of love to give.
Pictures can be of any friend of our Goldens………..birds, cats, rabbits, gerbils, mice, etc. 

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, November 18th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Well these two know each other! Oskie and Harley taking a break.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm enjoying all these 'family' photos of our goldens "*Sisters or Brothers from another Mother"*.

Goldens have hearts of gold  and lots of love to give.
Pictures can be of any friend of our Goldens………..birds, cats, rabbits, gerbils, mice, etc. 

Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, November 18th.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Not an entry, saw this on another site!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

swishywagga said:


> Not an entry, saw this on another site!
> View attachment 878423


It is certainly adorable, even if it isn't an entry!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are only 2 days left to enter this month's Photo Contest, the theme is "*Sisters or Brothers from another Mother"*.

Goldens have hearts of gold  and lots of love to give.
Pictures can be of any friend of our Goldens………..birds, cats, rabbits, gerbils, mice, etc. 

*Entries will be accepted until Wednesday, November 18th. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest closes tomorrow!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

We don’t have any recent photos, but here’s a one from a year ago! No cats were harmed in the making of this picture 🤣


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's a few hours left to submit a photo before the contest closes later today.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest is closed, watch for the Voting Poll and vote for your favorites!


----------

